
Finding Linux Compatible Printers 2019 - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/finding-linux-compatible-printers/
======
LarryDarrell
Trying to get my HP LaserJet 1020 hooked up to Debian 9.8 yesterday made me
think about retiring and moving to a small college town and opening up a pizza
place.

------
kgwxd
Why are printers still even aware of the OS a printer job comes from? Why
aren't they all just a standardized service on a network? I assume there's a
reason other than "just because printer companies don't want to do that."

~~~
Arnt
Such printers do exist, have existed for thirty years, they're called "network
printers" and they've always been simple to get to work with Linux. Lexmark,
HP and Brother make fine printers in this class.

However, the printer most of you buy is a cheaper thing with a USB plug, a GDI
driver and flimsy movable parts.

